# RSPCA - it just gets better and better!!!



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*NOT!!!*

The RSPCA made US feel like criminals - Telegraph


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Unreal :gasp: I only read some of the article because the RSPCA really pee me off! Once again I will say they are as much use as a chocolate fireguard.


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Glad it's finally being brought out in the open for everyone to see how much of a bunch of wallys they are!
Pretend cops at its finest.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I am not keen on them. Where I live thirty miles south of Bristol right out in the sticks but just off the beaten track. We often see late at night one of the Bristol RSPCA vans dropping off a load of Foxes that have obviously been rounded up from the City Centre and there idea of releasing them into the Countryside is terrible.


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Foerag,

Thanks for sharing the article! 

Moderators : Would it be possible to start a section or thread devoted to the misdeeds of RSPCA? 

The only chance for regaining possession of the dog would be legal action - but as we know from past cases, the RSPCA ignore Court Orders to return animals. In the case in the DT, the RSPCA have almost certainly 'euthanased' the girl's dog out of spite!

Regrettably, if you are subject to private prosecution by the RSPCA, and walk into Court, you are immediately assumed by the Magistrates to be guilty! They may themselves be members or sympathisers of the charity, but will not have the moral integrity to stand down!

Sir Edward Garnier QC, MP (ex-Solicitor General) stated in Parliament in September 2012 "The RSPCA are treated with rare generosity by judges ... who seem invariably to sympathise with the RSPCA often to the extent of losing sight of the law".

One thing that we, as animal keepers, can do - write (or e-mail) to Members of Parliament, voicing concerns regarding the actions of the RSPCA. There are a group of MP's, increasing in number, who are disturbed by the actions of the RSPCA. If anyone is unsure what to say or how to make a complaint, PM me.

MJD


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I knew they were bad, but that is god awful


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I know of one particular case where the opposite applies, it concerned a woman who bred minature ponies and wasn't looking after the 400 or so that she had. Without going into details instead of her having the animals taken away she was allowed to have an auction, keep the money and promptly moved and started again. This was a supposedly prosection by the RSPCA but I beleive because of her connections the above was allowed, personally I think she should have had all the animals removed and certainly not allowed to have her annual sale and keep the proceeds, the animals were sold at the normal high prices. This was a cruelty case that was in the papers and not the first time she had been reported, some of the ponies had died on the premises including foals from starvation and neglect, she had the food and money but not the staff to care for so many, the ones that were inside stood on a foot or so of muck, empty water buckets, no hay, coughs and runny noses were common amoung the foals and every foal that died had to be taken for an autopsy because the insurance company refused to pay out unless that was done due to the high mortality. Ponies stood in fields of mud up to their bellies (they were only minatures) fields regulary flooded due to the river than ran through there and sheep which she kept often drowned. Yet this woman was well known for her breeding and had won many prizes which I beleive was why she got off so easily.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Horrific.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

In the case of the rspca person who jumped over the fence and took the puppies, no legal right to do so, theft and trespass
Take out a criminal case against that rspca worker !


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Kenobi,

Wish it was that simple!

Many Police forces refuse point-blank to prosecute employees of the RSPCA. They also refuse to follow-up complaints made against RSPCA employees.

Harrassment, Trespass, Theft and Perjury are all known incidents where the Police forces concerned have refused to even accept a report, let alone investigate or prosecute.

Examples
1. RSPCA employee harrasses an elderly woman, hammering on her window when she is asleep, threatening her with the Police. No action by Police. 
2. RSPCA employee, with a Police officer in tow, climbs a 6ft fence to access a garden and removes rabbits. 
3. RSPCA employee, using threats and intimidation, removes cages. Police advised but refuse to act. A Police Inspector, when presented with the outline, considers that Theft has taken place - but action blocked by superiors (Lincolnshire Constabulary).
4. RSPCA employee, whilst acting as a Prosecution Witness in a trial commits an act of Perjury. The Trial transcript, video evidence (Independent & RSPCA), and an Independent Witness all verify Perjury by an RSPCA employee (Carroll Lamport). Yet the Police force refuse to even investigate. (Norfolk Constabulary).
The RSPCA employee in 1 & 3, Andrew Bostock, has, it is believed, been moved at least three time due to complaints of harrassing women! Why do the RSPCA still employ him?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

really what it boils down to is NEVER LET THE RSPCA ENTER YOUR PROPERTY! They have proved time and time again they cannot be trusted.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> really what it boils down to is NEVER LET THE RSPCA ENTER YOUR PROPERTY! They have proved time and time again they cannot be trusted.


I'd love to see them knock on my door!...not that they would, as I now live in Scotland...but still!


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

What they need to do is change it so general public can't bring prosecutions, I read an article once about this very topic and it said that the one is Scotland (sspca is it) don't prosecute people they instead pass on cases to the authority's to deal with.
After all that's what the police are for dealing with people breaking the law so why should "charities" be allowed to Beal with it however they see fit.

They get away with anything, look at when it came out about them using bolt guns on dogs (the reasont one to come out wasn't the first case to come out) the public were up in arms over it then most seemed to just forget


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Hello.
Don't get on here much anymore as my son takes up my time a lot and my job!
BUT, I felt compelled to add my tuppence worth here- the RSPCA really naff me off....
reading these comments/articles etc is really scary stuff.
if a 'regular' business ran their affairs like the RSPCA does it would be closed down.

disgraceful.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

The incinuation made about 'people who support animal abuse' at the end of that article is absolutely disgusting! What they are basically saying is if you dare to question their meotives or means, you must be evil?
I believe that if an NGO has gained enough 'assumed power' and is seemingly immune to proper scrutiny, it should be made into a governmentally-controlled department. At least this way, they will HAVE to be monitored and PROPERLY controlled. Personally I cant see any other way forward for 'our' RSPCA, they seem to be in self destruct.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I’ve got to admit I am on the fence on this one.

On the one hand clearly the RSPCA has made some monumental and unforgiving errors in the passed and will no doubt make many more in the future, but on the other hand they have rescued so many more animals from a life of suffering and misery, the difference being that only the errors get flagged up to national press level and not the daily success stories, some of which would break your heart and bring a tears to your eyes.

It really is a double edged sword for which there probably will never be an “everyone wins” outcome which is a shame.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I understand where you are coming from on this Guy, but I honestly believe that for every animal they save, there are 4 times as many they don't even attempt to (probably more, but I don't have the figures so can only guesstimate).

They are the Royal Society for the *PREVENTION *of Cruelty to Animals, but they don't do that any more! They will investigate _some_ complaints of cruelty where it is obvious the animals are not being cared for properly, but decide they can leave those animals with the owners and return at a later date and sometimes that date is too late!

I've seen it happen myself too often now to believe that they are preventing cruelty, so they've lost their remit in my opinion. It's all about successful prosecutions and making money.

How did you feel about all those GSDs they killed with a bolt gun when GSDR had already contacted them and offered to take them all? I know how I felt! That wasn't _preventing _cruelty - that was actually *causing *it! :bash:


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> I understand where you are coming from on this Guy, but I honestly believe that for every animal they save, there are 4 times as many they don't even attempt to (probably more, but I don't have the figures so can only guesstimate).
> 
> They are the Royal Society for the *PREVENTION *of Cruelty to Animals, but they don't do that any more! They will investigate _some_ complaints of cruelty where it is obvious the animals are not being cared for properly, but decide they can leave those animals with the owners and return at a later date and sometimes that date is too late!
> 
> ...


I didn't know about that, and while the mere thought makes me feel sick to my stomach, again, they do rescue an awful lot of animals from some of the scum of society.

It sounds like the need to sort out their priorities, and call in some legal professionals and a whole boat load of common sense.


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Very sad.

I did find the comment about the RSPCA selling a pet before a legal case is resolved a bit odd.

I used to volunteer at an RSPCA animal centre, and the animals who were there as part of an ongoing legal case were never up for rehoming with the rest of unwanted animals.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

akuma 天;11348362 said:


> I didn't know about that, and while the mere thought makes me feel sick to my stomach, again, they do rescue an awful lot of animals from some of the scum of society.
> 
> It sounds like the need to sort out their priorities, and call in some legal professionals and a whole boat load of common sense.


There was a huge outcry about the GSDs - bolt guns FFS!! And they did it in front of the other dogs, which must have been a horrendous way for them all to die!

I agree they need to sort out their priorities, because at the minute it's not about preventing cruelty any more.

There is a move afoot to have them investigated, but whether it ever happens remains to be seen. Imao they should be investigated and called to account for some of the very poor decisions they've made.



Revobuzz said:


> I did find the comment about the RSPCA selling a pet before a legal case is resolved a bit odd.
> 
> I used to volunteer at an RSPCA animal centre, and the animals who were there as part of an ongoing legal case were never up for rehoming with the rest of unwanted animals.


That has always been my understanding too. I worked for one of the solicitors who represents them up here in the north east and definitely knew that they couldn't rehome an animals until after the court case, so I don't know what went wrong with that one?


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Awful and damn right scary stuff!

Theres been times in the past, mum has rang up and made numerous complaints about the abandoned ponies in the feild near our old house, they had very little food, in summer their water would dry up and in winter they would go without food and shelter, after RSPCA did nothing, and this was months of numerous complaints, we took it upon ourselfs to care for these ponies, i even had to treat one after its headcollar had become embedded in its head.

Yet ive had freinds who have kept rabbits, aswell as other small furries who were litrally their lives, they loved them and were very much spoilt, a neighbour who didnt like them made a call and the RSPCA were out straight away, making threats about taking them away and what not, aswell as their dogs, chinchillas, rats and parrots that they also had in the house.

Ive always worried about this happening to me, keeping snakes alot of people misunderstand them, my dog, he's fit and healthy but people would call him skinny as i dont keep him as an overweight couch potato, i work hard to keep him conditioned, 
I would proudly defend my babies with my own life.


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

I know RSPCA is hated by everyone in RFUK but the reptile rescue in Brighton is good cause they know what they're doing so if you ever need them, dont worry, they know a beardy from a rankins:2thumb:*
*


----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)

The day the RSPCA stops 'helping' animals is the day they touch any of my pets or even dare show up at my door. I HATE them with a passion.


----------

